# New to this



## Vicki (15/9/14)

Hi everyone. I am Vicki. Live in Paarl.
I bought my self a E-sense ciggarette and liquid yesterday.
So far it's going very well.
I am using the smooth Tabacco and Vanilla liquid.
Even got my husband to join me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz (15/9/14)

hi @Vicki and welcome to the forum

congrats on making the decision to leave the stinkies (thats what us vapers call cigarettes)

goodluck, and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

great news and well done


----------



## KieranD (15/9/14)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> Hi everyone. I am Vicki. Live in Paarl.
> I bought my self a E-sense ciggarette and liquid yesterday.
> So far it's going very well.
> I am using the smooth Tabacco and Vanilla liquid.
> Even got my husband to join me.


Hi @Vicki.
thats awesome news. and congrats on the upgrade to vaping ..
wish you all of the best going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (15/9/14)

Congrats on the switch, keep on the straight and narrow.


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

Hi Vicki and welcome. Congrats on the switch to HD. Analogs are so yesterday. You will love it here. Great people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vicki (15/9/14)

Thank you everyone. You make a newbie feel very welcome.

I do have a question...can i use other "brands" e-liquid in my E-sense ciggarette or should i stick to the E-sense Liquid?


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @Vicki


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

As far as I know you can use any liquid in any device. I went from greensmoke (cig-a-like) straight to mechanical mod, so didn't experiment with everything inbetween, but I did use other brand juice in my greensmoke cartomizers and it worked fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (15/9/14)

Hi @Vicki welcome to the forum. You just got yourself involved in the most addictive and most helpful forum EVER.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/9/14)

Welcome @Vicki , you will get all the help from wonderful ppl here. Oh and hold on tight to your wallet, before you know it you are a FT junky and know the courier man by the name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lala (15/9/14)

Hi

I also live in Paarl, welcome to the amazing vaping journey


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> Thank you everyone. You make a newbie feel very welcome.
> 
> I do have a question...can i use other "brands" e-liquid in my E-sense ciggarette or should i stick to the E-sense Liquid?


 
Welcome @Vicki and congrats on the switch to vaping.
Great stuff - you are doing a good thing!

As for your question, I am not familiar with the E-sense device 

But other brands of e-liquid should work - they may just not taste as good as they are supposed to.

I can speak from experience with Twisp. When I tried other juices in the Twisp device they didn't taste as good. When I tried my Twisp juices in other devices, they also didn't taste as good. It has to do with the manufacturer matching the coil resistance, battery voltage and the juice. Some juices are thicker than others and based on their ingredients some need more power or less power. Some wick better than others - so it all depends on what you try.

My suggestion is try one or two others and see how it goes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (15/9/14)

Welcome @Vicki to the forum and well done for making the transition as we all know its not easy!


----------



## Metal Liz (15/9/14)

welcome to the forum @Vicki, well done on taking the plunge and making the switch! Enjoy the journey and shout if you have any questions
in answer to your first question, I can't see why you won't be able to use different liquids in your device


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @Vicki , congrats on your decision to move away from the smokes, best of luck to you both, although e-cigs make it so easy


----------



## Vicki (15/9/14)

zadiac said:


> As far as I know you can use any liquid in any device. I went from greensmoke (cig-a-like) straight to mechanical mod, so didn't experiment with everything inbetween, but I did use other brand juice in my greensmoke cartomizers and it worked fine.


 
What is mechanical mod?


----------



## kimbo (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> What is mechanical mod?


 
And so it begins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> What is mechanical mod?


 
@Vicki it's a simple tube (or box shape) with no electronics that just give the full power of the battery to the atomiser. Not something to play with when you first start vaping unless there is someone to guide you on your way!

But lucky you have about 1,800 members here to help you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> What is mechanical mod?


I've seen this question come up before, it was one that had me puzzled for ages before vaping really took off and before the forum was born. Have a look at this thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-is-a-mech.5276/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/14)

@Vicki Most welcome to this great forum 

And congratulations for making the switch to vaping 

I wish you and your hubby all best for your vaping journeys!


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Vicki said:


> Hi everyone. I am Vicki. Live in Paarl.
> I bought my self a E-sense ciggarette and liquid yesterday.
> So far it's going very well.
> I am using the smooth Tabacco and Vanilla liquid.
> Even got my husband to join me.


Hi @Vicki. Welcome. I just joined recently too. Glad its going well.   
I am struggling to find a nice tobacco flavour. Which brand etc. do you use?


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Vicki it's a simple tube (or box shape) with no electronics that just give the full power of the battery to the atomiser. Not something to play with when you first start vaping unless there is someone to guide you on your way!
> 
> But lucky you have about 1,800 members here to help you!


@RobFisher and @Vicki I'm looking at getting at ordering my first mech mod later this month. I'm lucky hubby can guide on that. But forum help is great too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

Vicki said:


> Hi everyone. I am Vicki. Live in Paarl.
> I bought my self a E-sense ciggarette and liquid yesterday.
> So far it's going very well.
> I am using the smooth Tabacco and Vanilla liquid.
> Even got my husband to join me.


Hi @Vicki. Welcome. I am new here too. Glad its going well for you. I'm looking for a nice tobacco flavour. What brand are you using?


----------

